# Vor- und Nachteile von gemanagten Switches



## mkatmkat (1 März 2018)

Hallo,

was sind die Vor- und Nachteile von gemanagten Switchen gegenüber normalen Switchen. Sollte man bei großen Anlagen immer gemanagte Switche einsetzen?


----------



## centipede (1 März 2018)

einzige Nachteil ist der Preis, alles andere sind Vorteile.


----------



## Fabpicard (1 März 2018)

Managed Switch ist auch nicht gleich managed Switch...
Zudem muss dann auch was dort einstellen, bevor man ihn richtig nutzt.

Je nach Modell, hat er unkonfiguriert nicht wirklich viele Vorteile gegenüber einem unmanaged 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## centipede (1 März 2018)

solange die Frage nicht genauer spezifiziert wird, kann man hier keine klare Antwort geben. Aus diesem Grund meine knappe Antwort.


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2018)

Also ich denke mal es geht um Profinet?
Dann wäre noch die Topologie zu nennen. Die kann man mit den X-100-Switches (unmanaged) von Siemens im Profinet nicht komplett abbilden. Wer das benötigt (Austausch von Baugruppen im Profinet ohne Programmiergerät), muß mindestens die X-200 (managed) haben.


----------



## Hadante (15 März 2018)

Also ich muss sagen eine komplett Pauschale Antwort gibt es nicht.
Wer eine kleine Anlage hat in welcher nur Geräte verwendet werden die Parametriert werden müssen, oder mittels Speicherkarte getauscht werden können kann "fast" reinhängen was er will.

Es gibt Unterscheidungen im Switching Verfahren welche bei der Linien tiefe berücksichtigt werden sollten (Siehe Profinet Richtlinien)

Der Managed Switch hat den großen Nachteil das er konfiguriert werden muss. Das ist eigentlich der größte Nachteil der mir einfällt, abgesehen vom Preis.
Wenn die Konfiguration von der CPU kommt ist dies allerdings wieder zu vernachlässigen.

Vorteile:
Andere Linientiefen möglich bezüglich dem Switching verfahren.
Je nach Ausführung IRT fähig.
Topologiedarstellung.
Gerätetausch ohne PG.
Integrierte Diagnosefunktionen.
Je nach Gerät sogar Sicherheitsfunktionen, das keine Fremdgeräte oder ähnliches genutzt werden können.
Habe sogar schon welche gesehen die EMV Ableitungen über den Kabelschirm messen können.

Am Ende muss man sich einfach informieren was benötige ich.

Und es gibt dann noch große Unterschiede in welchem Level man sich bewegt, redet man von einem Level 2 Switch der nicht viel mehr macht als Trafik etwas Zielgerichtet weiterzuleiten, oder einem Level 3 Switch der schon über Routingfunktionen etc. verfügt.


----------



## Ralle (15 März 2018)

Hadante schrieb:


> A
> Habe sogar schon welche gesehen die EMV Ableitungen über den Kabelschirm messen können.



Ja, die kommen von Indu-Sol!


----------

